# Toro 524



## silwan (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi all,
I have a couple of questions.
I just installed a new auger belt on the Toro 524. Last year I had to adjust the engage arm because the old belt started slipping.
Anyway, I got the same belt that was on the machine ( a Napa 1/2" 039 ), I believe that is the #, but it is the same. After I installed the new belt, the auger would turn even when disengaged. I adjusted the engage link again (looser) and it still turns with out engaging. Any ideas?

I made an impeller kit and installed it the other day, waiting to test it. Question, is a 5 hp strong enough for NJ weather? Would you sell it and buy a bigger machine, or install a 6.5 Hp motor from Harbor Freight for $100?

Thanks for your input


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Some of the snowblower mfg's use odd size belts. And most all automotive belts come in 1 inch increments. So the NAPA belt may be a little short and is going to have to stretch some. A little use and the issue may go away. That machine should be fine. The impeller kit will help.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Also, is this belt a regular auto belt or one of the power rated lawn and garden belts? Standard alternator belts are not meant to take the shock loads of running equipment or the constant engagement and disengagement. They should be fine for the wheels, but will probably wear out quick on the auger. Auto parts stores do carry better belts though if you ask for them. Also, something like a Rural King or Tractor Supply Company if you have one nearby will have them.

5 HP might and might not work. If it is running well you might be fine if you go a little slow. Only you can determine that.


----------



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

I had the same problem with my old Craftsman. After I replaced a busted belt with one of the same size, and after several other problems, turned out the one that was on there when I bought it was the wrong size. Check with Toro for the proper size and part number.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

mine always does that whenever you install a new belt. just let it run with the belt lever set to engaged. this will allow it to stretch, do not leave it disengaged while doing this or you may prematurely wear out the belt


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

When you get your belt part number from toro.com, check the belt cross reference and see what it says the length should be.
This is in a sticky at the top of the repairs and maintenance page here.

TORO Belt size, length, width for TORO belts by part number.
main page
Main Belts Sizes Reference


----------



## silwan (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks all, you guys are wonderful. The belt that I took off is definetly the same #. It does not look worn but , it does seem softer (maybe from use) and the color is black. The new belt is green. They are both Napa.

I rebuilt the carb. last year, engine runs smooth and I go slow (in 1st). I hope the impeller modification helps. **** heavy machine.


----------



## silwan (Feb 25, 2014)

dbert said:


> When you get your belt part number from toro.com, check the belt cross reference and see what it says the length should be.
> This is in a sticky at the top of the repairs and maintenance page here.
> 
> TORO Belt size, length, width for TORO belts by part number.
> ...


Thanks, I will do that. Its funny that the manual(online) does not give a belt replacement # like it does for the spark plug.


----------

